# Spooner WI



## Fyrie (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm looking to join a group with at least one person out of Highschool.

I live in Spooner, WI, and I am willing to go to a Northern limit of Hayward, and a Southern limit of Rice Lake.

Stats:
Male
26
Been DnD'ing since 9.
Played all editions at least once.


----------



## JohnClark (Jul 28, 2002)

I didn't know actual human beings lived in spooner. 
I think I'm a little south for you though, I live in Madison.


----------



## Fyrie (Jul 29, 2002)

Yup... the official population is about 2500.   I think Madison is a 4 or 5 hour drive from here.


----------



## Fyrie (Aug 14, 2002)

bump


----------

